# Loss at 22weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia (IVF baby)



## Camille F

Hi, so I will explain a bit about us... we are 29 years old. Went through IVF due to male factor. I have PCOS but doing IVF this doesn’t matter. We got 32 eggs out of our first round of IVF. 3 made it to day 5. Because I was so overstimulated we needed to have a little rest and had to wait for transfer so all embryos were frozen. We ended up getting pregnant which was a miracle. About 6 weeks ago I was told to go to hospital by my midwife due to test results not being great I had a very high level of protein in my urine, slightly elevated bp but nothing too bad. I was 22weeks. My bp was 194/104 and rising when I got into hospital. I didn’t really have any symptoms, I had just been to the movies and out for dinner, The doctors managed to get my bp down and I was put on Magnesium. 3 days later I had a scan and unfortunately not good news, my placenta had no fluid in it and was shutting down. Bubs only measured 360g from the scan. Doc pretty much said there was nothing they could do she wasn’t getting any nutrients from me. I would have to give birth pretty much but we could wait but they didn’t think this would make any difference. So we made the decision to give birth...which was pretty surreal! Was very hard knowing that I was giving birth to kill our little baby. We were advised that if she was 500g or more they would try and save her however this early on in the game only 50% survive and only 1/3 of those babies end up having no complications or developing issues. She ended up only being 400g so we didn’t really have a choice in the end (which I feel was a good thing). I would really like to know if there is anyone out there in the same boat as us... what was your outcome? I have been told that I could have an autoimmune disease which had popped up to greet us during this pregnancy as I was soo early being 22weeks and so severe, however I have heard that sometimes it can be just shit luck! Has anyone had pre-eclampsia this early?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Camille F I am so sorry for your loss! Major virtual hugs being sent. I have not had pre-eclampsia so I can't help you on that question.


----------



## missielibra

Nothing like this personally happened to me... and I am so sorry you went through this :hugs:

I do know someone who had severe pre-clampsia, delivered at 24 weeks. 
The baby did make it in her case, although it was a very difficult road... 
But she ended up getting preggers a few years later, made it to 38 weeks with no issues. So in her case, it was pure bad luck the first time around, and no issues the second time around.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

*Im so sorry for your loss. ☹️*


----------



## Mummy of Ange

So very sorry for your loss. I haven't had preeclampsia but I did loose twin boys at 23+6. 

I was back and forward to the hospital days before telling them I was loosing blood, they kept examining me and telling me I had thrush and sending me home 4am Christmas Day I woke up for the toilet and my waters went followed by tons and tons of blood, I new in my head that I was too early. 

To cut a long story short, I delivered them both alive, but they died 8 hours later due to them being too premature. 

I had a follow up at the hospital about what happened, and they said I had PROM and its pretty common when carrying multiples, It still doesn't ease the pain of loosing your first babies or any baby for that matter.

9 years later I am the very proud mummy of 3 beautiful girls, Scarlett 6, Daisy 4 and Lillie 11 months. I never thought I would ever be a mum as I lost the twins at age 31 so thought I left it too late.

My 3 girls were perfect pregnancies from start to finish without any problems. I was monitored closely, but everything was fine. The fear never went away for me. I use to keep setting little milestones for myself self, such as get past 12 weeks, then 24 weeks, then 30 weeks etc.

You will get there in the end I promise, It just doesn't seem that way when you are going through hurt and grief, you just keep thinking 'why me'.

I was 39 when I had Lillie and my pregnancy was perfect.

I wish you all the best in the world


xxxx


----------

